# Life After MAC



## alisainwonderland (May 3, 2017)

I'm new here so hello to everyone!

I have been a makeup artist since 20 years old and I just turned 30 in April (which was terrifying for me, hahaha)

I have recently ended my time with MAC. I was with them in total for almost 3 years. When I was working for Mac, I was a 3rd key manager for a year and a half, and then a perm part time artist for the reminder. Currently I'm in a rut. I feel like once you've worked for MAC, there's really no where else to go. In terms of working for other companies, for me personally.

I have done freelance but mostly bridal/prom/event work. And as much as I love bridal, I feel that, I need to depart from that genre of makeup. I really love fashion and more of creative/editorial/artsy work. I'm very aware that the fashion industry is crazy but it's something I haven't dealt with and I think it would be exciting!

This time for me is weird because I don't have much work coming my way at the moment. I work on my blog and post looks on social media. It gives me a lot of freedom with experimenting with my skills and makeup. I'm really enjoying that part of it.

For those of you who have worked for MAC in the past (or any cosmetic company), what did you do after your time with the company has ended? Any advice you can give me? 
As far as freelance goes, what type of work is your favourite? Any advice on working in the fashion industry? What is your experience been like?

Thanks


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

I worked for Lancome from 1998 to 2005? in Vancouver, Calgary and then in Toronto. During that time I was also working on my book and doing the odd wedding here-and-there.

I did a lot of creatives and shopped my book around to all the agencies. In the beginning there was a lot of rejections, as MuA's are a dime-a-dozen in any market, which makes the competition extremely tough, but I still stuck with it until I did get an agent, then I started getting a lot of fashion editorials and commercial work.

Ya it's a tough balancing act for sure, since freelance gigs don't pay on a regular basis, like cosmetic retail where you do get your two week paycheque _every _two weeks!

Without a doubt my favourite genre to work in was Editorial Fashion. I worked with the best models, photographers, wardrobe and hair stylists. The bar was raised, and the best part of the creative team and process was, is that we got to forecast trends which was so cool.

Currently I do union film and television work. It was a 10+ year battle with them trying to make me quit by giving me the crappiest jobs out there. I persevered by doing and focusing on my job. Now I get requested to work with other MuA's that supported me along the way. But 10 years of jumping through hoops does have toll on me.

The unfortunate downside that no one talks about it, is that It _is_ a cut throat industry for sure. I was dealing with drama, jealousy, sabotage and cliques. It was definitely difficult to ground myself and stay the course and focus. But I did.

My advice is to be patient and practice, practice, practice and practice some more and to ask yourself just one question throughout  your journey...

How well do I _really _know myself? I mean _really, really _know myself down deep in that dark place, and move forward.

This thread is 4 years old. I am curious as to how your post-cosmetic retail career direction went?


----------

